# CLEAN Perfume



## Anika_1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I was browsing through vogue and I found CLEAN fragrance review and it looked really interesting and ever since I have been hunting down shops to find it. I am really eager to try them out. Has anyone heard of CLEAN fragrance. Apparently It's really popular in USA, (i know lots of shops that sell it) but only 4 stores dotted around that UK sell it.

The idea of Clean perfume is that it does not have a masking smell of a typical perfume. it has a fresh "stepped out of the bath smell" I was wondering if any of you have these fragrances and what do you think of them. Do they really smell clean??

they also sell body lotions, bath milks, linen spray, candles and perfume oils.







This is Baby girl and it is described :

60 ml

A delicious baby fresh scent for big girls with top-notes of fresh lemons, cyclamen, orange and Egyptian geranium, a middle-note of African violet, heliotrope, lavender, ylang and cinnamon ceylon, and a white musk and cedar base.

Price: $45.00




Shower fresh is their latest product and it is described like this:

This uplifting CLEAN scent opens with crisp, citrus top notes of lemon, mandarin, and orange. The heart of the fragrance is faintly floral, hinting at sweetness with notes of Lily of the Valley, Orange Blossom, and Jasmine. The drydown is an understated musk and sheer woods base. Not heavy, overwhelming or pretentious, Shower Fresh Perfume is simply sweet and subtly sexy; a revolutionary aroma that leaves one feeling "shower-fresh" from sun up to sun down.

Price: $76.00




Warm from the dryer, fluffy towel fresh and clean. As familiar as your favorite just washed t-shirt. Smell this good all the time with notes of Brazilian Orange, Rose Otto, Night Blooming White Jasmin, Cotton Blossom, and Mexican Lime. An irresistable just laundered new scent from Clean

Price: $76.00






2.14 oz (60ml)

The soft, fresh, beautiful scent, captured for centuries by the fine milled soaps of France, is now a very special perfume by Clean. Reminiscent of pure soap and water, freshly laundered linens and open blue skies, Clean Provence is infused with extracts of Provencal lemon, cotton blossom, rose geranium, sweet lime and soft violet musk. Clean Provence will pamper you with a delicate, just-lathered fragrance.

Price: $76.00

I would like to know if any of those products are worth buying as I have never tested them as i dont live near the nearest CLEAN store unfortunately. There is one shop in London called HQ HAIR where they sell it but it's closed on sundays so I can't get to that shop. I dont want to buy them just yet on the interent as I dont know what they smell like and I am not sure if it will suit me. But the descriptions sound gorgeous but I dunno if i should trust these descriptions (sounds too good to be true) just wanna know you're opinions on this company... and if there are good personal opinions from you gals and sounds worth buying, I _may_ buy it off the internet.

Here are some of the celebs that wear it:

Summer Altice

Jennifer Aniston

Courteney Cox Arquette

Halle Berry

Sandra Bullock

Hilarie Burton

Blu Cantrell

Kim Cattrall

Kristen Davis

Cameron Diaz

Jamie-Lynn DiScala

Jennie Garth

Daryl Hannah

Jill Hennessey

Nicole Kidman

Chad Kroeger

Ali Landry

Ali Larter

Demi Moore

Britany Murphy

Julia Ormond

Sarah Jessica Parker

Rachel Perry

Chynna &amp; Michelle Phillips

Trista Rehn

Kelly Rowlands

Vanessa Semrow

Alicia Silverstone

Jessica Simpson

Amy Smart

Charlize Theron

Jennifer Tilly

Rita Wilson

Source:

CLEANPERFUME.COM,

can also be purchased at sephora:

Clean Fragrance: Fresh Laundry, Clean Ultimate Perfume &amp; Fragrance at Sephora.com


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2006)

we carry clean fresh laundry and provence at my sephora and honestly, i'm not too crazy about it. it's nice for the reason you mentioned, just-stepped-outta-the-shower scent, but i'm not crazy about those. they're very popular, though!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I'm not keen on certain "clean" smells as they honestly (IMHO) stink...


----------



## Leony (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, they're very popular here as well, but I'm not really fond of the smells, I'd rather get the fruity/flowery scent ones.


----------



## shockn (Oct 28, 2006)

Omg I have to check this out! If I could I'd rub on dryer sheets for perfume, I love clean smells


----------



## pieced (Oct 28, 2006)

It's pretty popular here in Sweden aswell, and it smells exactly like newly washed clothes. I suggest. if anyone wants to smell like fresh laundry, then I recomment washing ones clothes mpre often, and taking a shower does hurt either. Man spending that kind of money on a rediculious sent is just plain









...


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 29, 2006)

hmmmm. i've got a really mixed opinion on this, thanksfor giving your say everybody!!!!i need to check it for myself to see if is worth it!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 23, 2006)

They sound a lot like the Philosophy fragrances - I wonder who copied who? Do you know if there are any samples available? The Baby one especially intrigues me.


----------

